# Looking to replace Burton AK 2L Gore-Tex Jacket



## ttmahdy (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi,

After 3 seasons my Butron 2L Gore-tex jacket is falling apart and lost most of it's waterproof ability even after washing with "waterproofing" detergents.

I usually ride 20+ days a season with occasional split boarding with 6-8 hours on the mountain per day.
So a Gore-tex 3L jacket would be ideal as it is more tear resistant.

Are there other materials like Gore-tex that offer more superior breathability and waterproofness?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

No, not really.

The Waterproof Gear Guide: Expert Advice from Sierra Trading Post


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

ttmahdy said:


> Hi,
> 
> After 3 seasons my Butron 2L Gore-tex jacket is falling apart and lost most of it's waterproof ability even after washing with "waterproofing" detergents.
> 
> ...


how often have you washed it? one of my burton jackets is at least 5 years old and i've washed it a fair few times and it's still as waterproof as it was when i bought it, are you tumbledrying it to reactivate the waterproofing?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Woah, who puts a waterproof jacket in a washing machine?

Guess I'm just dirty


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Manicmouse said:


> Woah, who puts a waterproof jacket in a washing machine?
> 
> Guess I'm just dirty


goretex and event fabric work best when clean but you have to use the right cleaners and you need to heat it to reactivate the waterproofing e.g iron or tumble dry. if they get dirty it stops the water beading off like its ment too.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

E Vent material is actually noticeably better than Goretex in the breathability department. About the same as far as waterproofness.

But very few manufacturers use it because it's so expensive and Goretex is really aggressive about keeping them out of the game. I have a Quicksilver Jeremy Jones jacket made out of the stuff, it's breathes way better than anything else I own including Burton AK 3L. But the only time it really makes a difference to me is hiking/split etc. 

Here's a link to their site you might find some brands using it there. Although in my experience not all manufacturers are listed there.
Brands

Here's a good article on the Goretex wars:
http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor-gear/Insane-in-the-Membrane.html


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

tonicusa said:


> E Vent material is actually noticeably better than Goretex in the breathability department. About the same as far as waterproofness.
> 
> But very few manufacturers use it because it's so expensive and Goretex is really aggressive about keeping them out of the game. I have a Quicksilver Jeremy Jones jacket made out of the stuff, it's breathes way better than anything else I own including Burton AK 3L. But the only time it really makes a difference to me is hiking/split etc.
> 
> ...


Just curious but when was JJ ever sponsored by Quik? Not Oneill?


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

LOL!! Yeah sorry, so much gear so little time. It is indeed O'Neil, I don't even know what this jacket is called there's no name on it. They did a real half-assed job of marketing it. I had to hunt all over EBay to find it, but it was worth it. Super nice fabric, very well made, and the ultimate in breathability. For you split board guys the EVent stuff is amazingly breathable. You will actually notice it, which doesn't always happen with the stuff they all sell us.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've heard people say that eVent is more breathable, but the link I posted disagrees. I haven't noticed a difference myself, but then again I sweat like a horse and with any waterproof fabric breathability is relatively speaking. I just open all my vents or when splitting, but my shell in my pack for the uphill when weather permits.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I think it's definitely noticeable with the jacket I own, but O'Neil also did a really nice job building this jacket and it was $350 or more if my memory serves me right. It could vary possibly based on what you are comparing it to and how well made the jacket is you have with Event.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've found most of the high end membranes to be similarly breathable. IMO, fit makes a big difference. Baggy > tight.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I've found most of the high end membranes to be similarly breathable. IMO, fit makes a big difference. Baggy > tight.


I agree completely. I will say however, I have a 3l shell from ems.com, their name brand shell, and it's made with neoshell, which is fantastic. It also has a pit zipper that goes all the way to the bottom of the jacket which absolutely rules.


----------



## ttmahdy (Oct 31, 2010)

Any recommendations on Jackets though?

It doesn't matter how clean my jacket is any more, on a wet day I would be soaking wet within an hour or so.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Tons of companies out there making good jackets for snowboarding. Just go with one that you like the looks of that has a quality waterproof/breathable membrane. If a jacket was completely falling apart on me after 60 days on the hill, I probably would look at other brands than that one.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

I love my 686 jackets and and Burton Poachers. My Burton Poacher (with or without insulation) is my beat up jacket.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

For BC, Arc'teryx is worth to look at. Love their design optimized to backpack wearing as e.g. no seams where you have the straps, pockets are placed high to also be accessible with fastened hip strap. And they're very light (half the <weight/pack volume as my 686)



ttmahdy said:


> Any recommendations on Jackets though?
> 
> It doesn't matter how clean my jacket is any more, on a wet day I would be soaking wet within an hour or so.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Is there a Value Village around wherever you snowboard?

I wouldn't spend $350 bucks on a jacket, that's retarded.

Sure it may be the best jacket in the world:dunno:

But there's a million jackets slightly less good, for dirt cheap:thumbsup:

Thrift stores are the bomb baby.:bowdown:


Even when I say it, it makes me laugh:laugh:
Like anything good could be in a thrift store. Hahaha.

You'd be surprised, like blow your fuckin' mind surprised.hmy:

I have about 30 jackets & pants in my closet.
Pretty much every brand.

I have shit with the original tags still hanging off them, brand new, never used.:yahoo:

If it's mint, I'll buy it.
It's pretty easy to flip a jacket
When there's dudes out there willing to pay $350

Never mind, carry on.


TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

timmytard said:


> I have about 30 jackets & pants in my closet.
> Pretty much every brand.
> 
> I have shit with the original tags still hanging off them, brand new, never used.:yahoo:
> ...


Do the calculation the other way around: for the money you spend for three mid-quality jackets you'd get one high-quality jacket. 

I've been the same till last season, bought many whatever was on sale mid-quality jackets (e.g. Burton, 686, Belowzero, Westbeach, Mammut, Marmot) but was never completely happy with them and thus bought the next one for cheap: I've a huge selection of jackets now for horseriding, so no total loss 

The hubby on contrary buys one jacket every 5 years and always went for the best ones. I laughted at him many years spending that much for one item... but in the end, he spent less than me with all my on sale so-so stuff. 

Visiting the US last season I jumped at the chance and ordered a bunch of Arc'teryx stuff cos it's _so_ cheap at yours (over here, we're talking 840$ for an Arc'teryx jacket... :blink and I'm very happy I did. There certainly _is_ a huge difference in design, breathability, durability, weight and packing volume. It's the first year I don't think I've to get yet another jacket cos something is missing/not perfectly fitting/not good enough.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Watch whiskeymilitia for when they have volcom stuff. I scored a lando tds 3l gore jacket for $225. IMO volcom makes damn good snow gear. Can also check geartrade for used stuff. I wouldn't waste your money buying arc gear new. Also check sierratradingpost for mountain hardware, burton, etc, just search gore tex jackets

Example. http://www.geartrade.com/item/370559/lando-tds-gore-tex-jacket-mens-red-xl-exc
http://www.geartrade.com/item/371155/atlantic-storm-gore-tex-jacket-mens-brown-l


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

neni said:


> Do the calculation the other way around: for the money you spend for three mid-quality jackets you'd get one high-quality jacket.
> 
> I've been the same till last season, bought many whatever was on sale mid-quality jackets (e.g. Burton, 686, Belowzero, Westbeach, Mammut, Marmot) but was never completely happy with them and thus bought the next one for cheap: I've a huge selection of jackets now for horseriding, so no total loss
> 
> ...


I understand where you're coming from Neni:thumbsup:

Personally myself, I too, like the really expensive, high-quality gear.:eusa_clap:

They have that too, just not as often:thumbsdown:
That stuff, I don't flip. I hoard it all too myself.

I found a Bonfire, Whistler "snowboard school" jacket last year for $17.
It has so many bells & whistles, it must have been $1000
I scuba dive in it.

Does any of your guys jackets hoods turn?
Like your body does when you stand on your board & look forward?

The very most a jacket ever is, is $25.
Most are between $10-$20 & some of these are brand new, tags still on.

I just got a pair of sweet Santa Cruz denim pants for $6.99.
They don't have tags on em, but they still have all the original creases.

Realistically, it'd be more like 15 or 20 jackets to the *one *super jacket.

Come on Neni, 15 or 20 jackets. You're a girl, I know your eyes lit right up there


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Scooped this brand new wetsuit last week.
Guess I should try it out.

I also like motorcycle gear.:thumbsup:

Got me a couple really nice jackets with built-in armor.
Elbows, shoulders & spine.
Triumph & something else, Rocket?
As well as some padded BMW pants.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Come on Neni, 15 or 20 jackets. You're a girl, I know your eyes lit right up there
> 
> 
> TT


Haha, I'm no fashionista, besides of sports gear, I _hate_ shoping, but you caught me there, I've - dunno - about a hundred jackets in every color, cut , for every temperature and activity . Been just googeling for another softshell right now . I hear the SO moan in the distance "but you _have_ a softshell!" Uhm... no, not _one_... at least 6, but none is turquoise :laugh:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

neni said:


> Haha, I'm no fashionista, besides of sports gear, I _hate_ shoping, but you caught me there, I've - dunno - about a hundred jackets in every color, cut , for every temperature and activity . Been just googeling for another softshell right now . I hear the SO moan in the distance "but you _have_ a softshell!" Uhm... no, not _one_... at least 6, but none is turquoise :laugh:


You guys must have thrift stores over there?

I'm the worst gear whore ever:dizzy: Any sort of sports gear, I have it.

It's just so damn hard to turn your back on a brand new, mint jacket, that fits & has all the bells & whistles you can think of. For $20 or less

I just can't do it:dizzy:

Super stoked, found a DonJoy knee brace. Been searching craigslist but they're $300+ on there.:thumbsdown: For a used one.:thumbsdown:

Value Village, drum roll please.................................................$6.99


TT


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I really like my AK 3L Hover Jacket


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

timmytard said:


> I'm the worst gear whore ever:dizzy: Any sort of sports gear, I have it.


Gee Timmy, we had no idea. :laugh:


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I just bought a Homeschool Universe 3.5L jacket off of WM to replace my AK (don't remember if it's 2L or 3L) jacket. My Burton jacket has held up fine and I haven't noticed any drop off in its ability to shed water. It's pretty much been my go to jacket for any time I'm going to be outside in the rain, and as a PNW resident with kids that play soccer & lacrosse, I'm outside in the rain a bunch.

The main reason I upgraded the AK jacket was the hood & cuffs aren't all that great. The hood is too small to work with a helmet, and the cuffs are as minimalistic as they come. I was constantly having fix the seal between my sleeve & glove. The Homeschool stuff is night & day better in those regards. I also like the idea of a supporting a small local company (not that I bear any animus towards Burton, just sayin'). The fact it was dirt cheap on WM didn't hurt either, which come to think of it, was how I ended up with my AK jacket.


----------



## Nein11 (Oct 4, 2012)

AK stuff has lifetime warranty. Just sent it back to them and they send you a new one. (if its a manufacturer defect like seams falling off etc...}


----------

